# Breeding



## Wishlover (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you need a licence to breed reptiles and sel on any hatchlings? This would be as a hobby....

Thanks


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

not that im aware of


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not if you are selling as a hobby to fund your personal collection.

Yes if you are selling as a business / to make profit. 
Yes if you are selling "Dangerous Wild Animals" (ie. venemous).


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

As the law stands today (1951 Pet Animals Act) you do not need a licence to sell animals that you breed. Even if you breed commercially you cannot be licensed (legally) under this legislation, I would suggest. However, under the new Animal Welfare Act you may in the future be required to be licensed.


----------

